# plumbing test



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

About to take my plumbing journeyman test for virginia, has anyone taken the test, just want to know what to study


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Head to the introduction section and tell us about yourself and after the game you may get some feedback.

:thumbup:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------

